#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  Dragon Shadow و رمضـان بيجمعنـا

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أهلاً و مرحباً بك Dragon Shadow  معنا  في رمضان بيجمعنا
و كل عام و انت و الأسرة الكريمة بخير أعاده الله علينا جميعاً باليمن و البركات

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،

و كما ترى فنحن نتكلم عن التجمع و لمة الأهل و الأقارب و الأصدقاء في شهر البركة 
ماذا تمثل لمة رمضان لـ Dragon Shadow  و ليتك تكلمنا عن تجمعات رمضان و ذكرياتها معك 

زمان قبل وفاة والداى تغمدهم الله برحمته ، كان التجمع بمنزل العائلة وكان التجمع أسرتنا وأعمامي وساعات أخوالي وده باليوم الأول لرمضان ، وكانت اللمة دي بتبقى حلوة جداً وجلسة روحانية جميلة ، كانت والدتي الله يرحمها بتعمل خشاف دسم 
جداً ولما كنت آكل طبق أفضل شبعان لبعد العشا ، يعني الخشاف وشوية مياه أو عصير ويادوب أشرب الشوربة وما أفطرش 

معاهم وكان في من الجلسة أفراد كثير نفس الموضوع وإللي ماأكلش ، نقعد تاني بعد صلاة التراويح وبنبقي جعانين جداً وننسف الأكل كله ، وحالياً بيكون اليوم الأول ببيتي حيث تجتمع الأسرة (أختي وزوجها وأولادهم _ وأخويا وزوجته وأولادهم (بس برضه بيفضل الحنين للأيام القديمة كنت بأشعر بكل حاجة بإحساس تاني خالص ....

و لكي تكمل لمتنا الحلوة لا نستطيع ان ننسى المنتدي في هذا التجمع ...
على مدار عمر منتدى أبناء مصر هناك أعضاء رحلت و آخرى جديدة اشتركت و اعضاء بترحل و تعود و أعضاء رحلت دون عودة.... تحب رمضان يجمعك بمن هنا...؟؟ و لماذا؟

أتمنى أن أجتمع بعبده باشا  :f:  وأحمد ناصر :f:  
أمنيتك تحققت Dragon Shadow فقد تمنيت ان تلتقي بأحمد ناصر من قبل ان تعلم بتواجده من جديد و ها هو و الحمد الله أحمد ناصر عاد ليجتمع معنا 

إنتشر في الفترة الأخيرة في أبناء مصر أسلوب ألا و هو سيطرة الكلام بين السطور على الكلام الواضح و المباشر و أصبحت نسبة لا يُستهان بها من المواضيع تعتمد على الإسقاطات هل ترى هذا يضيف ام يضر و لماذا؟ و في تقديرك ما هي الأسباب وراء ذلك؟؟ و إذا كان يضر ما هي إقتراحاتك كي نحاصر و نصد هذا العدوان؟

يختلف الأمر من قاعة إلى أخرى ...
ففي الصالون الأدبي مثلاً يكون الأمر نافع وغير مضر ولو أن قاعات الصالون الأدبي مابيبقاش فيها إسقاطات وعادة الإسقاطات بتبقى في القاعات العامة وأنا من الناس إللي ساعات بيكون ليهم إسقاطات لو لزم الأمر ...
وبالقاعات العامة يكون حدوث هذا الأمر حالة عرضية ، لو عضو زعلان من عضو تاني أو لأى سبب ، ونتيجة تسجيل بعض الأعضاء الجدد بأفكار شاذة إلى حد كبير ، خاصة من يتخذون الموقف العدائي من الإسلام ، ولأن إدارة المنتدى بتحمي جميع الآراء وتتسم بعدم الإنحياز ، والترحيب بالجميع دائما بيكون في أعضاء لديهم رأى آخر ويتكفلون بالتصدي لهذه الآراء الشاذة بالحجة والمنطق ولو على حساب سمعتهم وفي هذه الحالة يكون الأمر نافع لأن المنتدى بينشط وكمان بيرفع من على عاتق الإدارة الكثير من الحرج ...

اما إذا حدث بشكل غير هذا يكون نتيجة لمشاكل عرضية بين الأعضاء قدامى أو جدد وفي هذه الحالة قد يكون ضار وقد يكون نافع وكما يقول المثل م امحبة إلا بعد عداوة ومنتدى بناء مصر يتميز بروح المحبة والمودة بين الأعضاء ولو جنح أحدنا نجد من يهديه للطريق ويقوم يتقويمة ولفت إنتباهه لأى تجاوز ....

ولايمكن حصار هذه الظاهرة كنتيجة لكون المنتدى مفتوح للجميع ويستقبل الجميع بلا تفرقة 
ربما أختلف معك قليلاً في وجهة نظرك فيما يخص الإسقاطات، يعني في تقديري الخط المستقيم لا يوجد ما هو أفضل منه اي ان كان مع من اتعامل...و لكن يبقى الإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية  :f:  و لكن اسمح لي توضيح أكثر لهذه الجملة:



> دائما بيكون في أعضاء لديهم رأى آخر ويتكفلون بالتصدي لهذه الآراء الشاذة بالحجة والمنطق ولو على حساب سمعتهم


بالنسبة للجملة المراد تفسيرها يمكن الرجوع لهذا الموضوع بالقاعة السياسية ...
تدني مستوى الحوار ‏( 1 2) 
بهذه المشاركة بالتحديد

Dragon Shadow بحكم انك من الأشخاص الذين غابوا عن المنتدى بعض الفترات و عاودوا ... ما هي التغيرات التي كنت تراها تطرأ على المنتدى في كل مرة تعود فيها إليه؟ 

تقدري تقولي أني بأغيب عن المشاركة والتفاعل بس عادة بأبقى موجود ، وإما ماعنديش وقت أرد أو أني أديت لنفسي أجازة من المنتدى ، أو أكون كتبت مشاركة وندمت عليها وبأكون محرج جداً أني أرد وبأفضل فترة لغاية ما الجو يروق شوية وعادة لو أخطأت في حق حد بأعتذر له ولو أخطأت في حق المنتدى برضه بأعتذر له ...
والتغييرات إللي بتحصل في المنتدى عادة إيجابية واضافة قاعات وأفكار جديدة وإشتراك أعضاء جدد نشاطهم هائل وبأبقى 
مبسوط جداً لما يظهر عضو قوي ويكون إضافة للمنتدى ، أما النواحي التي أراها سلبية في رأيي هى صبر الإدارة على بعض 
الأشخاص الذي تم التأكد من أفكارهم الهدامة ... 

ما هو أغرب موقف مر بك في المنتدى تتذكره دوماً و لا تنساه؟

سجلت سنة 2004 وكنت أتابع المنتدى من خلال القوائم البريدية وأدخله كثيراً للتعرف على الأعضاء قبل التفاعل ، وعندما بدأت المشاركة فوجئت بمشاركة من دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني ضايقتي للغاية وكانت المرة الأولى التي غيرت فيها 
أسلوبي وقمت بالرد بعصبية رغم حرصي الشديد وقتها على عدم الإنفعال ، والموقف الثاني أنك أنت أختي العزيزة قمت بإستضافتي لكرسي التعارف بعد شهرين فقط من بداية التفاعل داخل المنتدى وكانت مفاجأة سعيدة للغاية ، وبعدها بشهر واحد فوجئت برسالة من العزيز إبن البلد يطالبي فيها بالإنضمام لأسرة الإشراف والثقة دي أسعدتني جداً ، وشعرت أنني لن اترك هذا المنتدى أبداً ، وبعد فترة من الإشراف ماقدرتش على المجهود الخرافي الذي يتطلبه الإشراف ، وكمان حسيت أن المنتدى خسرني كعضو فعال وأضاف مشرف حاد الطباع قد يضر بالإدارة وإنتظرت أول فرصة للهروب من الإدارة مع قرار نهائي بعدم العودة لهذه المهام الثقيلة وإن الواحد يكون بحريته أفضل .......

سؤال تحب ان توجهه لأحد الأعضاء او المشرفين فما هو و لمن؟

السؤال للعزيز حكيم عيون :f:  ...

متى سنلتقي وجهاً لوجه ؟ 

في مساحة مفتوحة ماذا يحب ان يقول Dragon Shadow؟

*دعاء*

الحمدلله رب العالمين له الملك وله الحمد
وهو على كل شيئ قدير والصلاة والسلام
على رسولنا ومعلمنا خاتم الأنبياء وسيد المرسلين
وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين
اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب 
.. خطوت إليه برجلي 
.. أو مددت إليه يدي 
.. أو تأملته ببصري 
.. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني
.. أو نطق به لساني
.. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني 
ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني 
ثم أستعنت برزقك على عصيانك
.. فسترته علي 
وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني 
ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك
.. يا أكرم الأكرمين
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة
إرتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء 
وسر وعلانية 
.. وأنت ناظر إلي
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا 
أو نسيانا أو جهلا 
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن 
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها
.. أستغفر الله الذي لاإله إلا هو الحى القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله الحى القيوم 
مما يكره 
قولا وفعلا وباطنا وظاهرا 
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
والحمدلله رب العالمين له الملك وله الحمد
وهو على كل شيئ قدير والصلاة والسلام
على رسولنا ومعلمنا خاتم ألنبياء وسيد المرسلين
وعلى آله واصحابه أجمعين
اللهم تقبل دعاء
آللهم آمين و ربنا يتقبل منا و منكم

هؤلاء مجموعة من أعضاء المنتدى اكتب سطر او سطرين بجانب كل اسم 

**osha **
ناقدة شرسة خفيفة الدم ، أسألها العودة وأقول لها قدمت للمنتدى الكثير ولم يقصر معك المنتدى في أى أمر وأخذت مكاناً مميزاً فيه فلما الرحيل .


**عز الدين ** 
عقل واعي وإنسان محترم طيب القلب ، يمد يد المساعدة لأى أحد ، وآرائه هاديه وجميلة وعادة لما بأكلمه وأنا متضايق أو 
زعلان كل ده بيتبخر بعد بداية الحوار بدقائق ...
أحب أقوله :- أشكرك كثيراً على صداقتك الغالية ونصائحك الثمينة وصدقك الكبير معي بأى موقف عشناه سوياً ...
أين أنت من المنتدى مراقبة المنتدى من كثب ليست كافية فالكثير يحتاجون نصائحك الثمينة ... 


**أنفـــال**
إنسان حساس للغاية ، تملك قلماً أدبياً مميزاً وروح جميلة تنشد السلام والهدوء ...
كانت من الناس إللي إستقبلوني لما بدأت التفاعل في المنتدى وحبيت الكلام معاها جداً وإستفدت منها كثير ...
أقولها :- أين انت أختي العزيزة ؟ طال غيابك وأظن في كثير مفتقدينك ومفتقدين تواجدك الجميل ...
؟ 

**شخص هو يعرف نفسه جيداًً**
إلى متى ستظل وحيداً تكسب بكل مشاركة حنق وتعجب الجميع ... 

أنت شخص جيد ويجب أن تراجع أوراقك ... 

هل هناك سؤال توقعت ان أوجهه إليك و لم يحدث؟؟ و ما هو هذا السؤال؟ و ما هو الرد عليه؟

كنت أتوقع أسئلة دينية ...
شكلك مش متابع لقاءات رمضان من سنين  ::  عادة لقاءاتنا بتكون ذات طابع إجتماعي أكثر
لكن هذا لا يمنع أن نضع وجهة نظرك في الإعتبار في العام المقبل ان شاء الله  :f: 

هناك مقولة تقول :" تستطيع أن تخدع بعض الناس بعض الوقت و لكنك لا تستطيع أن تخدع كل الناس كل الوقت"
ماذا يقول Dragon Shadow لهؤاء الذين يعتقدون أنفسهم أذكي من غيرهم و يتوهمون أنهم يستطيعون خداع كل الناس كل الوقت؟ و بماذا تنصح كي لا ننخدع بهؤلاء؟

المخادع لابد أن يتم كشفه لأنه ليس هناك من يمكنه خداع كل الناس كل الوقت ، حتى لو نجح المخادع في خداع بعض الناس لبعض الوقت مستغلاً طيبتهم وحسن ظنهم دائماً بيتكشف مع الوقت ، ومن يظن نفسه أذكى من الجميع فهو بلا شك أغبى الجميع ... 
التمتع بذاكرة جيدة وربط الأحداث ببعضها البعض طريقة مؤكدة لكشف أى مخادع ...
أحسنت و الله.... الذاكرة الجيدة  :y: 
والحمد الله يمتلكها الكثيرون و تلك الذاكرة تستطيع تنشيط ذاكرة من ضعفت ذاكرته أيضاَ  :: 

في ختام لقاءنا نشكرك Dragon Shadow على قبولك تشريفنا في رمضان بيجمعنا 
و ندعوا الله أن يتقبل منا جميعاً صالح الأعمال

الشكر ليك أختي العزيزة وأحب أقولك أن عندك مهارات إعلامية كبيرة جداً ، ودائماً مواضيعك بتجمع الناس وتعالج أى مشاكل تتواجد وتنشر المحبة والبهجة على الجميع ، ومجهودك بالمنتدى يستحق الثناء والتقدير ربنا يبارك لك ويسعدك ...
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ورمضان كريم .

ربنا يخليك Dragon Shadow أشكرك على رأيك هذا الذي أعتز به  :f: 




أخواني و أخواتي اترككم في حفظ الله و أمنه و يتجدد لقاءنا بعد يومين مع أختنا الغالية إيمان الشامي

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## nariman

*أستاذ ابراهيم .. كل سنة وحضرتك طيب* 
*استمتعت جداً بحديثك وذكرياتك .. ودعاءك الطيب* 
*بارك الله فيك* 

*وخليني أضم صوتي لحضرتك وأقول للعزيزة أنفال ..وحشتينا* 

 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*بوكي حبيبتي .. ربنا ما يحرمنا من وجودك معانا* 


**

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أختى العزيزة .... بوكى بوكى
 :f2: 
فى الحقيقة موضوعك جذاب جداً ومن المواضيع القليلة اللى تابعتها فى رمضان هنا فى المنتدى...
بحييكى على مجهودك الواضح فيه ورشاقة الحوار اللى قودتيه بذكاء وحنكة وبدفء جميل حسناه كلنا....،،
أشكرك ومتابعة معاكى وسامحينى على تقصيرى فى الردود أحياناً
تحياتى

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز .....Dragon Shadow 
 :f2: 
الحوار مع حضرتك ماكانش مفاجأة ليا لأنى (أخيراً) وسامحنى فى الكلمة دى قدرت أفهم شخصية حضرتك كويس ودا طبعاً ما كانش من خلال الموضوع دا فقط ولكن من خلال مشاركات ومواضيع لحضرتك وكمان مواقف حصلت قدام عينى وكنت شاهدة عليها وضحتلى مدى نبلك وكرم أخلاقك وإنك فعلاً أحياناً فى غضبك بتفلت منك كلمات مابتكونش بتعنيها ولا تقصدها ودا طبعاً مش جديد على الشراقوة (خد بالك إحنا بلديات  ::mazika2::  )



> أو أكون كتبت مشاركة وندمت عليها وبأكون محرج جداً أني أرد وبأفضل فترة لغاية ما الجو يروق شوية وعادة لو أخطأت في حق حد بأعتذر له ولو أخطأت في حق المنتدى برضه بأعتذر له ...




الجزء دا من كلام حضرتك لفت نظرى جداً لأنى انا كمان بمر بالموقف دا أحياناً وساعات بكتب حاجة فى لحظة غضب أو إنفعال أو حتى مابكونش مركزة كما يجب وبرجع أندم تانى  ::$: 
يمكن لأنى طول عمرى كنت بكتب لنفسى وماكنتش بعمل حساب أوى لآراء الناس فى اللى بكتبه فبنسى نفسى وبكتب على راحتى اللى عايزاه أحياناً...بس عموما المنتدى هنا علمنى إن الكلمة المكتوبة أمانة كبيرة جداً بتفضل منسوبة ليك ومتعلقة فى رقبتك طول العمر وبتفضل تتحمل تبعاتها رغم عنك حتى لو جيت غيرت رأيك اللى كتبته فى يوم من الأيام ..... موقفك دا أنا حسيته أوى لأنى مريت بيه وعرفت قد إيه بيبقى صعب ومحرج فى نفس الوقت
بشكرك على هذا اللقاء الرائع ورمضان كريم عليك وعلى أسرتك الكريمة وتفضلوا متجمعين فى رمضان وغير رمضان كمان ....
تحياتى

----------


## طائر الشرق

كالعادة الحوار هايل من الاستاة بوكى
ولو ان لعاية دلوقت مفيش جنيه وصل لبودو ::eek:: 
هو اشتكالى النهاردة يا استاذة ريهام
لذا رجاء ارسال جوز جنيهات  فى جواب مسوجر :Lol2:  :Lol2: 
أ\ ابراهيم 
انت منور بجـــــــــد
طبعا الكلام هنا مش هايكون هو المقياس اللى هاتكون انت تعرف معزتك بيه عندى لانك عارفها من زمان 
 :f: 
مش هاعرف اقول اكتر من كدا والله لان اى كلام تانى هايكون خارج عن السيطرة  :Smart:  لان طلتك  فى اى حتة بتنورها وبتاخد العقل

كل سنة وانت طيب وهارجع تانى عشان اقول كلام تانى
احجزولى  كنبتين هنا :Poster Oops: 
فــــــى امـــــــان الله
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f:  :f: 
 :f:

----------


## سابرينا

*ما شاء الله علكى يا بوكى* 
*اللمة كل يوم بتكون احلى* 
*واعضاء اجمل وحوار مميز* 

*استاذ/ دراجون شادو المغرد خارج القفص* 
*استمتعت جدا بالحوار ودائما ما استمتع* 
*عندما ارى نور قلمك قلتبقى دائما هنا بدون رحيل مغردا بيننا*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك  Dragon Shadow

حوار رائع..استمتعت به كثيرا

و اختيار جميل..في المساحة المفتوحة

بدعاء. أرجو من الله أن يتقبله منا جميعا.

أوافقك الراي و بشدة..أن ذكريات رمضان مع الوالدين..لن يساويها أي ذكريات مع أي بشر

رحم الله موتانا.

خالص تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي لك..و لردودك المحددة.

***********************************
الغالية / ريهام

دمت متألقة بحواراتك" الذكية " .." الهادفة " .

تقبلي خالص تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي

----------


## boukybouky

> *بوكي حبيبتي .. ربنا ما يحرمنا من وجودك معانا* 
> **


ربنا يخليكي و يبارك فيكي يا ناريمان

الله ايه الورد الجميل ده....تسلمي يا قمراية  :Kiss2: 

ربنا ما يحرمنا كلنا من بعض و يجمعنا في الخير دايماً

أخوة و أخوات متحابين فيه 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> أختى العزيزة .... بوكى بوكى
> 
> فى الحقيقة موضوعك جذاب جداً ومن المواضيع القليلة اللى تابعتها فى رمضان هنا فى المنتدى...
> بحييكى على مجهودك الواضح فيه ورشاقة الحوار اللى قودتيه بذكاء وحنكة وبدفء جميل حسناه كلنا....،،
> أشكرك ومتابعة معاكى وسامحينى على تقصيرى فى الردود أحياناً
> تحياتى


يا اهلااااا بك جيهان منوة لقاءات رمضان  :f: 

يا رب يخليكي ده بس من ذوقك و الف شكر على رأيك الجميل ده

لا تقصير ايه ربنا يكون في عون الجميع هو فعلاً رمضان بيخلي المواعيد ملخبطة

في إنتظارك دوماً يا جميلة

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية لله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> كالعادة الحوار هايل من الاستاة بوكى
> ولو ان لعاية دلوقت مفيش جنيه وصل لبودو
> هو اشتكالى النهاردة يا استاذة ريهام
> لذا رجاء ارسال جوز جنيهات  فى جواب مسوجر[/center]


ازيك يا هيثم منور ، ربنا يخليك تسلم ...

كمان اشتكى لك هههههههههههه مالوش حق بودو  ::  

ربنا يبارك فيه و يفرحكم به

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *ما شاء الله علكى يا بوكى* 
> *اللمة كل يوم بتكون احلى* 
> *واعضاء اجمل وحوار مميز*


الأحلى مرورك و مشاركتك دوماً معنا

منورة يا سابرينا بجد و سعيدة بتواجدك معنا  :f: 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> الغالية / ريهام
> 
> دمت متألقة بحواراتك" الذكية " .." الهادفة " .
> 
> تقبلي خالص تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي


ايمان حبيتبي منوراني يا قمراية  :Love: 

يا رب يخليكي تسلمي لي 

بيسعدني تواجدك دوماً 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز 
ابراهيم 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وكل الاسرة الكريمة 

ربنا يبارك فيك وفى مجهودك ونشاطك 

ويجزيك خير على كل كلمة تتصدى بها لاعداء الدين والوطن 

تمنياتى لك بدوام النجاح والتوفيق 



اخى العزيزة 
بوكى 

شكرا على لمتك الحلوه وتجمعك الطيب 

ربنا يديم الموده والمحبة والمعروف بين كل اعضاء المنتدى 

منتدى ابناء مصر 

كل سنة وانتى طيبه

----------


## sameh atiya

*أستاذ ابراهيم صالح كالعادة حوار ممتع ومفيد 
شكراً لك أستاذي 

بوكي بوكي : شكراً*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *أستاذ ابراهيم .. كل سنة وحضرتك طيب* 
> *استمتعت جداً بحديثك وذكرياتك .. ودعاءك الطيب* 
> *بارك الله فيك* 
> 
> *وخليني أضم صوتي لحضرتك وأقول للعزيزة أنفال ..وحشتينا*


أختي العزيزة ناريمان  :f: 
كل سنة وأنت طيبة والأسرة الكريمة بخير أعاد الله علينا وعليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية هذا الشهر المبارك بالخير والبركات ...
أرجو أن تصل لأنفال أصواتنا التي تطالبها بالعودة للتغريد بيننا مجدداً ...
سعدت كثيراً بقدومك المبهج ...
تقبلي تحياتي وتقديري 
دمت بخير :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أخى العزيز .....Dragon Shadow 
> 
> 
> الحوار مع حضرتك ماكانش مفاجأة ليا لأنى (أخيراً) وسامحنى فى الكلمة دى قدرت أفهم شخصية حضرتك كويس ودا طبعاً ما كانش من خلال الموضوع دا فقط ولكن من خلال مشاركات ومواضيع لحضرتك وكمان مواقف حصلت قدام عينى وكنت شاهدة عليها وضحتلى مدى نبلك وكرم أخلاقك وإنك فعلاً أحياناً فى غضبك بتفلت منك كلمات مابتكونش بتعنيها ولا تقصدها ودا طبعاً مش جديد على الشراقوة (خد بالك إحنا بلديات  ) 
> 
> الجزء دا من كلام حضرتك لفت نظرى جداً لأنى انا كمان بمر بالموقف دا أحياناً وساعات بكتب حاجة فى لحظة غضب أو إنفعال أو حتى مابكونش مركزة كما يجب وبرجع أندم تانى 
> يمكن لأنى طول عمرى كنت بكتب لنفسى وماكنتش بعمل حساب أوى لآراء الناس فى اللى بكتبه فبنسى نفسى وبكتب على راحتى اللى عايزاه أحياناً...بس عموما المنتدى هنا علمنى إن الكلمة المكتوبة أمانة كبيرة جداً بتفضل منسوبة ليك ومتعلقة فى رقبتك طول العمر وبتفضل تتحمل تبعاتها رغم عنك حتى لو جيت غيرت رأيك اللى كتبته فى يوم من الأيام ..... موقفك دا أنا حسيته أوى لأنى مريت بيه وعرفت قد إيه بيبقى صعب ومحرج فى نفس الوقت
> بشكرك على هذا اللقاء الرائع ورمضان كريم عليك وعلى أسرتك الكريمة وتفضلوا متجمعين فى رمضان وغير رمضان كمان ....
> تحياتى


أختي العزيزة جيهان محمد علي  :f: 
رمضان كريم علينا كلنا ...
وتحياتي للاسرة الكريمة أعاد الله علينا وعليكم هذا الشهر المبارك بالخير والبركات ...
منذ مشاركاتك الأولى بالمنتدى توسمت فيك خيراً وعرفت أن المنتدى كسب عضواً جديراً بالإحترام ، وأن لديك الكثير لتقدميه للمنتدى يتصاعد يوماً بعد يوم بإذن الله (على فكرة إسلوب الكتابة عندي حاليا غير لما بدأت المشاركة ، وإتحسن كتير جداً بفضل المنتدى وإتاحة الفرصة لي ومداومة الكتابة )...
- لما حد بيستفزني أو يضايقني ساعات ماأملكش أعصابي وأضطر للرد وساعات تانية بأرد لأني مش بابقى عايز الموضوع يتطور أو أن شخص ما يتمادى فيما يفعله ، وفي كل الأحوال بأندم على الهجوم لأن في هنا غيري صدرهم أوسع وحكمتهم أكبر زي الأستاذ سيد جعيتم والأستاذ عاطف هلال وأستاذ مصطفى سلام والعزيزة قلب مصر وأستاذ فاضل وأستاذه لميس الإمام والعزيز أحمد ناصر والكثير من الأعضاء ، وبأحس أني لازم أعتذر أو أصلح العلاقة حتى لو كان عندي حق في الهجوم ...
وساعات كمان بأحس أني غلطت في حق المنتدى نفسه لو فكرت أن المنتدى مش منتظر يكون ده موقفي وساعتها برضه بأعتذر والناس هنا قلوبهم صافية ودايماً بتعود المياه لمجاريها والمشاكل بتتنسي ...
كنت فرحان جداً وأنت بتوصفيني رغم أني عارف أنت فهمتيني أزاى ومن أى مواقف ، وأتمنى إن كلنا نفهم بعضنا ونعرف أن الشر بذرته سهلة إنما الخير بذرته بتحتاج مجهود كبير ومراعاة عشان تكبر وتبقى شجرة نستظل بيها كلنا ...
كمان إتبسطت لما عرفت أننا بلديات والحمدلله أن الشراقوة سيرتهم حلوة ولو أن بعض الناس بتظن فيهم العبط ... 
بالنسبة لكتاباتك بأشوف أنها تلقائية وجميلة لو إللي بيقرأ أعمل حسن الظن بيك إنما لأننا بمكان مفتوح للجميع توقعي الجدال لأن في ناس تانية بتبقى عايزة تتكلم وخلاص ...
وطالما نيتك سليمة وطالما علاقتك بربنا قوية ماتخافيش من حاجة وقولي إللي أنت عايزاه ودايماً الخير بيسود في النهاية وبتتضح معالم الشخصية للجميع وهتلاقي هنا في المنتدى آلاف يقفوا جنبك لو واحد تصيد لك خطأ غير مقصود ... أطلقي لقلمك العنان ولاتخافي اللوم من أحد ... 
ربنا يسعدك ويبارك فيك ويحققلك كل إللي تتمنيه ...
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً ...

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> كالعادة الحوار هايل من الاستاة بوكى
> 
> ولو ان لعاية دلوقت مفيش جنيه وصل لبودو
> هو اشتكالى النهاردة يا استاذة ريهام
> لذا رجاء ارسال جوز جنيهات فى جواب مسوجر
> 
> أ\ ابراهيم 
> انت منور بجـــــــــد
> طبعا الكلام هنا مش هايكون هو المقياس اللى هاتكون انت تعرف معزتك بيه عندى لانك عارفها من زمان 
> ...


أخي الحبيب طائر الشرق  ::h:: 
ياغالي إللي عندك أنا عارفه كويس ومش محتاج تفسره ...
وبعدين رمضان قرب يخلص ولسه ماجتش تفطر عندي ... ربنا يعينك على اشغالك ...
لو جيت هات معاك بودو ومالكش دعوة بموضوع الجنيهات دي خالص ...
منتظر عودتك أخي الحبيب

----------


## Dragon Shadow

لم أغفل الحديث مع العزيزة بوكي بوكي وتلك النقاط التي تحتاج لمناقشة داخل الحوار نفسه ، ولكني آثرت أن أرد على السادة الحضور ثم أختم الموضوع بمشيئة الله بالحديث مع المضيف كما بدأ ...
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع

----------


## العسل المر

مجرد مرور يحوي اعجاب شديد بالضيف الفاضل أخي الأكبر / الأستاذ ابراهيم ...  :f2:  ..  :f2:  ...  ،
 ومعه وافر الإحترام لأختي الكريمة / البشمهندسة ريهام ..  :f2:  ..  :f2:  ... ، 


الرائع دراجون شادو ( صاحب لوغاريتم المرايا !! ::cop::  ) 

قرأت كل ما كتبته وما لا تكتبه   ::-s:  !! - وكم   أعجبني كثيراً شعورك الراقي تجاه والديك - فمن حُرم منهم فليتقبل المشاطرة - ومن يبقون معه - فليتقبل الأمنيات الخالصة بدوام هذه النعمة



رمضان كريم

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *استاذ/ دراجون شادو المغرد خارج القفص* 
> *استمتعت جدا بالحوار ودائما ما استمتع* 
> *عندما ارى نور قلمك قلتبقى دائما هنا بدون رحيل مغردا بيننا*


 
الأخت العزيزة سابرينا  :f: 
لم يكن يكمل الإستمتاع دون تواجدك العطر الجميل ...
ذكرتيني بموضوع الأستاذ فاضل عصفور خارج القفص الذي كتبه عندما إعتذرت عن البقاء بأسرة الإدارة لمشقة ذلك وصعوبته ، وكان الله في عون جميع أفراد الإدارة على مايقومون به من مجهود خارق ليبقى هذا الصرح جميلاً متالقاً ...

هذا البيت هو بيتي ومن المستحيل أن أتركه إلا بأن يحين أجلي ، ومهما إبتعدت ومهما تجولت ، أتأكد أن منتدى أبناء مصر ليس له مثيل على الشبكة العنكبوتية ، وهذا الجو من الألفة والتسامح لايمكن توفرة إلا في بيوتنا وبين أهلنا وذوينا ...
أشكرك على تواجدك بموضوعي أختي الكريمة ...
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً على خير ...
تقبلي تحياتي وتقديري
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> سلام الله عليك Dragon Shadow
> 
> حوار رائع..استمتعت به كثيرا
> 
> و اختيار جميل..في المساحة المفتوحة
> 
> بدعاء. أرجو من الله أن يتقبله منا جميعا.
> 
> أوافقك الراي و بشدة..أن ذكريات رمضان مع الوالدين..لن يساويها أي ذكريات مع أي بشر
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،،
الأخت الكريمة إيمان الشامي  :f: 

أشكرك أختي الكريمة على حضورك وكلماتك الطيبة ، وأرجو الله أن يتقبل منا ومنكم هذا الدعاء الجميل الذي أوردته باللقاء ...
- ربما لاتعرفين أنني أتابع مشاركاتك وتواجدك المميز بالمنتديات ، وقد كونت عنك فكرة طيبة ، حيث يتضح بمداخلاتك ومواضيعك هذا الهدوء الجميل الذي تتمتعين به ، وتلك الفضائل التي تتحلين بها ، ودماثة خُلقك وكرم أخلاقك وتقبلك النصيحة من الجميع ...
أتوسم أن يكون لك شأن كبير بهذا التجمع بما تتحلين به من صبر ومثابرة وأخلاق كريمة ...
بارك اله فيك وجزاك خيراً ...
تقبلي تحياتي وتقديري
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> اخى العزيز 
> ابراهيم 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وكل الاسرة الكريمة 
> 
> ربنا يبارك فيك وفى مجهودك ونشاطك 
> 
> ...


أخي الحبيب نادر  ::h:: 
لعلك تعرف مدى تقديري وإعزازي لشخصك الكريم ، وإعتزازي وفخري بصداقتك الرائعة وحرصي الدائم على الأخذ بنصائحك الكريمة لدماثة خلقك ونقاء سريرتك ...
تواجدك أخي الكريم دوماً يعني لي الكثير والكثير ...
جهودك الخارقة وتواجدك الجميل بيننا لاتكفيه الكلمات ولايمكن أن تعبر عنه ...
دمت لنا أخاً فاضلاً ...
أتمنى أن تكون والأسرة الكريمة بخير أعاد الله علينا وعليكم هذا الشهر الكريم باليمن والبركات ...
بارك الله فيك ولك وحقق لك ماتتمنى وترجو ...
تحياتي وتقديري الدائمين

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *أستاذ ابراهيم صالح كالعادة حوار ممتع ومفيد* 
> *شكراً لك أستاذي* 
> 
> *بوكي بوكي : شكراً*


إيه الكروته دي ياسامح  :f:   :Cool: 
أكيد مستعجل ومشغول ...
ربنا يبارك فيك ويسعدك ويحقق لك كل إللي تتمناه ...
تعرف قدرك لدي وإعتزازي بصداقتك ، وسعادتي بما أنت عليه من جميل الصفات ...
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً

----------


## sameh atiya

> إيه الكروته دي ياسامح  
> أكيد مستعجل ومشغول ...
> ربنا يبارك فيك ويسعدك ويحقق لك كل إللي تتمناه ...
> تعرف قدرك لدي وإعتزازي بصداقتك ، وسعادتي بما أنت عليه من جميل الصفات ...
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


*
بص يا أستاذ إبراهيم أنا قريت الحوار وبعدين كان لازم أقوم ، فقلت ردي ممكن يتأخر كتير على ما ينزل أنت تكتب حاجة على السريع وبعدين إبقى إرجع براحتك المهم تتواجد لأني الأستاذ إبراهيم مش أي حد ، لكن هاعمل إيه في حضرتك بتفهمها سريع سريع وحطيتني في خانة الــيّــك ، عموماً بإذن الله لي عودة قريبة وعاجلة 
دمت بخير*

----------


## boukybouky

> اخى العزيزة 
> بوكى 
> 
> شكرا على لمتك الحلوه وتجمعك الطيب 
> 
> ربنا يديم الموده والمحبة والمعروف بين كل اعضاء المنتدى 
> 
> منتدى ابناء مصر 
> 
> كل سنة وانتى طيبه


كل الشكر لك اسكندراني على تواجدك دوماً معنا في اللقاءات

منور حقيقي و كل سنة و انت بخير انت و كل أسرتك :f: 

و ان شاء الله على طول متجمعين و اللمة تكبر و تحلى كمان و كمان

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *بوكي بوكي : شكراً*


بوكي بوكي شكراً  ::-s: 

و جاي على نفسك كده ليه  ::mm:: 

خلاص المسابقات مخلياك متسربع!! و يا ريتك بتلحقهم و تكسب  ::   :: 

منور يا سامح  :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> مجرد مرور يحوي اعجاب شديد بالضيف الفاضل أخي الأكبر / الأستاذ ابراهيم ...  ..  ...  ،
>  ومعه وافر الإحترام لأختي الكريمة / البشمهندسة ريهام ..  ..  ... ، 
> 
> رمضان كريم


منور يا عبد الرحيم  :f: 

متشكرة اوي ربنا يخليك و في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> لم أغفل الحديث مع العزيزة بوكي بوكي وتلك النقاط التي تحتاج لمناقشة داخل الحوار نفسه ، ولكني آثرت أن أرد على السادة الحضور ثم أختم الموضوع بمشيئة الله بالحديث مع المضيف كما بدأ ...
> تحياتي وتقديري للجميع


خد راحتك يا دراجون شادو انت نجم اللقاء و رد براحتك على الأعضاء

و في إنتظارك دوماً للنقاش  :f: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

أخي الأكبر الغالي أستاذ ابراهيم، أتى الحوار الممتع ليؤكد ما توقعته من شخصيتك الواضحة و الصريحة و القوية في الحق و هذا النوع من الأشخاص يريحني في التعامل أكثر من غيره،
تعودت من مشاركاتك التي أتابعها - رغبة مني في التعلم - أنك تضع الحرف في مكانه و يتغير أسلوبك بحسب الشخص و الموقف من مودة و وضوح الى سخرية أحيانًا و الى حدة في مواقف أخرى،
أعجبني جدًا دعائك و استغفارك:

اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب
.. خطوت إليه برجلي
.. أو مددت إليه يدي
.. أو تأملته ببصري
.. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني
.. أو نطق به لساني
.. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني
ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني
ثم أستعنت برزقك على عصيانك
.. فسترته علي

و أدعو الله أن يديم علينا فضله و عفوه و أن يغفر لنا و يرحمنا.
و أشكر بوكي بوكي على الحوار الممتع و الأسئلة المتميزة  أيضا حسن اختيار الضيف.

----------


## nour2005

أختي الرائعة ريهام

كم هو شيق متابعة حوارك الجميل

وخاصة هذا اللقاء مع الأخ الفاضل إبراهيم

الذي أحترمه كثيراً وصدقاً أنت

من الناس الذين أعتز بصداقتهم

 ومثال للكلمة الطيبه والأخلاق الحميدة

كل سنة وانت والأسرة بخير 

مبارك رمضان عليكم 

ريهام أشكرك من جديد على جمعنا

في أفضل شهر كريم 

دمتِ دائماً موفقة وناجحة 

تحيتي 

 :f:   :f:

----------


## boukybouky

> و أشكر بوكي بوكي على الحوار الممتع و الأسئلة المتميزة  أيضا حسن اختيار الضيف.


العفو م.محمد و سعيدة ان الحوار امتعك

و في إنتظارك دوماً مع ضيوفي الكرام في رمضان بيجمعنا

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> أختي الرائعة ريهام
> كم هو شيق متابعة حوارك الجميل
> 
> ريهام أشكرك من جديد على جمعنا
> 
> في أفضل شهر كريم 
> 
> دمتِ دائماً موفقة وناجحة 
> 
> تحيتي


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

نور الجميلة منوراني دايماً  :4: 

و انت طيبة و بخير و صحة و سلام يا رب

الجميل وجودك و مشاركتك اللقاءات معنا

العفو على ايه انا اللي سعيدة اني اتجمعت بضيوفي و بكم

يا رب دايماً متجمعين في الخير اللي موجودين و اللي غايبين

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## M!sS Roro

اممممممممم ,, 


الاستاذ وليد .. 

انا مش باعرفك كويس.. 

 انته من الاعضاء الي اذا شفت اسمه موجود في اي موضوع .. لازم ادخل واقرا ردودك  .. وبتعجبني ,, وساعات بسراحه مش بافهمها .. وحصل بيني وبينك موقف محرج انا مش هانساه خالص .. يومها كنت هاعيط وتخنقت اوووي .. وانته عارف الموقف .. رحت سالتك سوال (ستيوبد) .. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .. حتى بعدها بيوم فكرت اني اسيب المنتدى ههههههه من كتر ما انا محرجه .. 

.. اما بالنسبه للحوار .. 




> رأيي هى صبر الإدارة على بعض 
> الأشخاص الذي تم التأكد من أفكارهم الهدامة ...


في دي انته معاك حق  :y: 

بس ممكن اننا نتطلع على وجهات نظرهم .. اناقشهم .. 




> المخادع لابد أن يتم كشفه لأنه ليس هناك من يمكنه خداع كل الناس كل الوقت ، حتى لو نجح المخادع في خداع بعض الناس لبعض الوقت مستغلاً طيبتهم وحسن ظنهم دائماً بيتكشف مع الوقت ، ومن يظن نفسه أذكى من الجميع فهو بلا شك أغبى الجميع ... 
> التمتع بذاكرة جيدة وربط الأحداث ببعضها البعض طريقة مؤكدة لكشف أى مخادع ...


كلامك هنا عجبني اووووي اوووي .. ,, فعلا من يظن انه اذكى الجميع فهو اغبى الجميع ..  :y: 

.. ,, 

استمتعت بكل الحوار .. وغفر الله لوالديك وادخلهم فسيح جناته .. وتقبل الله صيامك وقيامك ..  :f: 



وطبعا احنا لازم نشكر بوكي .. ميرسي ليكي يا قمر .. انتي اضفتي لمسه ساحره للمنتدى في رمضان ..  :f:

----------


## R17E

:f2: 
حوار جميل ... و رمضان كريم عليكم
ربنا يتقبل الصيام و القيام 
و دي فرصه في الشهر الكريم لنذكر بأن سيدنا خالد بن الوليد حينما حضرته الوفاة كان يمسك بالمصحف و يبكي قائلا شغلنا عنك الجهاد فتري ماذا سنقول نحن ؟
إبراهيم و بوكي أسعدني المرور من هنا 
ربنا يوفقكم. :f2:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

العزيزة الفاضلة / بوكى بوكى
ستظلين ابداً فراشة المنتدى التى تنتقل بين الزهور لتنتقى لنا أفضلها . بارك الله فيك
الصديق العزيز الأستاذ / ابراهيم
الكلمة أمانة  والقلم سلاحها وأعلم تماماً أنك ممن يحملون هذا السلاح ويضعونه نصب أعينهم 
فالقلم مغموس فى مداد ضمير الإنسان   (نْ وَالْقَلَمِ وَمَا يَسْطُرُونَ*مَا أنتَ بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ بِمَجْنُونٍ) (القلم:1-2) 
بأسنة الأقلام أنتشر الحق فسطع نور  الإسلام بلاد الروم والفرس ومماليك اليمن والأحباش ،  قبل أن تبلغها الجيوش،  
وأنا أشكرك على ثقتك الجميلة وتصنيفى ضمن من تحب أن تحادثهم كما أننى أكون سعيد بمحادثتك حيث استفيد منها الكثير ز وبما أنى أعلم أنك عاشق للكلمة الحرة أذكرك بكلمات الأديب الكبير الراحل عبد الرحمن الشرقاوى فى مسرحيته الرائعة الحسين شهيداً 
الكلمة نور ... وبعض الكلمات قبور
مادين الله سوى كلمة
ما شرف الرجل سوى كلمة
ما شرف الله سوى كلمة
مفتاح الجنة في كلمة
دخول النار على كلمة
وقضاء الله هو الكلمة
الكلمة لو تدري حرمة
زاد مذخور
الكلمة نور
وبعض الكلمات قبور
بعض الكلمات قلاع شامخة
يعتصم بها النبل البشري
الكلمة فرقان ما بين نبي وبغي
كما أذكرك بقول أديبنا الراحل / عباس محمود العقاد 
اذا عجز القلب عن احتواء الصدق , عجز اللسان عن قول الحق.
وبما أنك يا صديقى لا تخشى فى مشاركاتك إلا الخالق وتضع الحق نصب عينك فأنى أذكرك بقول غاندى
*أول الحكمة ان تعرف الحق وآخرها الا تعرف الخوف.
اشكر العزيزة بوكى    وأشكرك    وأعتذر عن التأخير ودمت بخير

----------


## حكيم عيووون

أخي العزيز / دراجون

قرأتُ ردودك أكثر من مرة ..
إستشعرتُ قوةَ روحك في القبول والرفض ..
واختيارك لمن تريد ورفضك لمن لا تريد ..

- لم أندهش لأن الكتابةَ عبرَ تراكمها تؤكدُ روحَ كاتبها -

وعلى من يقترب من دراجون شادو أن يعرف أنه يقترب من إنسان صوتُه من قوة روحه
لا يسير وراء أصوات الآخرين ..

دراجون

كل يوم أعرفك أكثر يارجل
هي روعةُ الإرسال والتلقي ..
التي تبعثُ على الإستمرار


إستوقفتني عدةُ نقاط - في حديثك - سوف أتفاعلُ معها تباعاً ..
بمشيئة الله لي عودة

كل عام وانت في خير وعلى خير


حكيم عيووون

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> مجرد مرور يحوي اعجاب شديد بالضيف الفاضل أخي الأكبر / الأستاذ ابراهيم ...  ..  ... ،
> ومعه وافر الإحترام لأختي الكريمة / البشمهندسة ريهام ..  ..  ... ، 
> 
> 
> الرائع دراجون شادو ( صاحب لوغاريتم المرايا !! ) 
> 
> قرأت كل ما كتبته وما لا تكتبه  !! - وكم أعجبني كثيراً شعورك الراقي تجاه والديك - فمن حُرم منهم فليتقبل المشاطرة - ومن يبقون معه - فليتقبل الأمنيات الخالصة بدوام هذه النعمة
> 
> 
> ...


 أخي الحبيب العسل المر  :f: 
أطلت غيبتك عن المنتدى وحرمتنا من مواضيعك الشيقة ، وأسعدني كثيرا أن تعود بيننا مرة أخرى بهذا الموضوع ...
أشكرك أخي الكريم على كلماتك الطيبة ومرورك العطر ...
بس نفسي أعرف عرفت إللي أنا ماكتبتوش منين ؟
لك مني أحلى أماني الدنيا الحلوة وتحياتي وتقديري الدائمين
تقبل الله منا ومنك الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال
دمت بود

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> **
> *بص يا أستاذ إبراهيم أنا قريت الحوار وبعدين كان لازم أقوم ، فقلت ردي ممكن يتأخر كتير على ما ينزل أنت تكتب حاجة على السريع وبعدين إبقى إرجع براحتك المهم تتواجد لأني الأستاذ إبراهيم مش أي حد ، لكن هاعمل إيه في حضرتك بتفهمها سريع سريع وحطيتني في خانة الــيّــك ، عموماً بإذن الله لي عودة قريبة وعاجلة* 
> 
> *دمت بخير*




لا لا لا 
انا زعلان جداً ومش هاأصالحك إلا لما تيجي تفطر عندي ....
ربنا يسعدك اخي الحبيب
دمت بحب 
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أخي الأكبر الغالي أستاذ ابراهيم، أتى الحوار الممتع ليؤكد ما توقعته من شخصيتك الواضحة و الصريحة و القوية في الحق و هذا النوع من الأشخاص يريحني في التعامل أكثر من غيره،
> تعودت من مشاركاتك التي أتابعها - رغبة مني في التعلم - أنك تضع الحرف في مكانه و يتغير أسلوبك بحسب الشخص و الموقف من مودة و وضوح الى سخرية أحيانًا و الى حدة في مواقف أخرى،
> أعجبني جدًا دعائك و استغفارك:
> 
> اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب
> .. خطوت إليه برجلي
> .. أو مددت إليه يدي
> .. أو تأملته ببصري
> .. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني
> ...


أخي الحبيب م محمد ذهني  :f: 
لتعلم أيها الغالي المقرب إلى قلبى أن القلوب عند بعضها ...
ولتعلم أيضاً أنني تعلمت منك أكثر مما تعلمته مني بكثير ، وتلك النبرة من التواضع والسماحة التي تتحلى بها لاتخفي دماثة خلقك وثقافتك الكبيرة وآرائك التي تأتي دوماً لتفصل بين الأمور بهدوء جميل يفتقده الكثيرون ومنهم أمثالي ...
غلاوتك وقدرك لدي كبير ولا يعلمه سوى الله عز وجل ...
ادام الله علينا نعمة الأخوة والمحبة وأظلنا بظله يوم لاظل إلا ظله ...
تقبل الله منا ومنك الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال ...
تحياتي وتقديري الدائمين لشخصك العزيز 
دمت كما أنت

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أختي الرائعة ريهام
> 
> 
> كم هو شيق متابعة حوارك الجميل
> 
> وخاصة هذا اللقاء مع الأخ الفاضل إبراهيم
> 
> الذي أحترمه كثيراً وصدقاً أنت
> 
> ...



أختي العزيز التي لم تلدها امي 
نــــور  :f: 
إسم على مسمى وبحق ...
من هنا بهذا التجمع الذي لايشهد لك بحسن الطباع ودماثة الخلق وتحليك بكل الصفات الكريمة ...
أشبهك بنسمة الصيف وقت الحاجة الماسة إليها ...
لن تكفي الكلمات وأن برعت في وصف شخصك الكريم ، ولا وصف ماأكنه لك من محبة وأعزاز وتقدير وأخوة صادقة في الله ...
وجودك أختي الكريمة تاج يزين رؤوسنا ...
دمت كما أنت 
طيبة كريمة عزيزة النفس تنشد الهدوء والسلام مع نفسها ومع الناس ...
بارك الله فيك ولك وبارك في أسرتك الكريمة وذريتك وحفظكم من كل سوء ...
تقبل الله منا ومنك الصيام والقيام وبلغك ماتتمنيه ...
لك مني أسمى معاني الدنيا الحلوة مغلفة بالإعزاز والتقدير لشخصك الجميل
دمت بود

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> اممممممممم ,, 
> 
> الاستاذ وليد .. 
> انا مش باعرفك كويس.. 
> انته من الاعضاء الي اذا شفت اسمه موجود في اي موضوع .. لازم ادخل واقرا ردودك .. وبتعجبني ,, وساعات بسراحه مش بافهمها .. وحصل بيني وبينك موقف محرج انا مش هانساه خالص .. يومها كنت هاعيط وتخنقت اوووي .. وانته عارف الموقف .. رحت سالتك سوال (ستيوبد) .. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .. حتى بعدها بيوم فكرت اني اسيب المنتدى ههههههه من كتر ما انا محرجه ..  
> .. اما بالنسبه للحوار ..  
> في دي انته معاك حق  
> بس ممكن اننا نتطلع على وجهات نظرهم .. اناقشهم ..  
> كلامك هنا عجبني اووووي اوووي .. ,, فعلا من يظن انه اذكى الجميع فهو اغبى الجميع .. 
> ...


اختي الكريمة الرقيقة M!sS Roro  :f: 
قبل بس ماتُحرجي تاني أنا إسمي إبراهيم  :: 
بالنسبة للموقف إللي أحرجك بأقولك إنك كُنت حساسة زيادة ، وأنا لما كتبت المشاركة إللي أحرجتك (ماكانتش محرجه ولا حاجة) أعتبرت أنك صاحبة بيت وعضوة قديمة الكل بيحبها ويعرفها كويس ، والمشاركة كانت المفروض أنها تحرج حد تاني بس أنت حساسة جداً ...
وأنا آسف جداً أني زعلتك أو أحرجتك ، رغم أني أرسلت لك رسالة مطولة توضح لك الأمر ولو كانت المشاركة دي سببت أنك تسيبي المنتدى كنت هاروح الكويت مخصوص أرجعك للمنتدى ... ده كلام حد يزعل من أخوه الكبير ...
بالنسبة لكلامي إللي مابتقدريش تفهميه يمكن راجع إني ساعات بأكتب باللهجة العامية المصرية أو أنه يكون إسقاطه لها سبب معين ماتكونيش متابعاه ...

ماعندكيش فكرة أنا سعيد قد أيه أنك شاركت وقلت إللي في قلبك لأني برضه كنت شاكك أنك لسه زعلانه ، وماعندكيش فكرة أنا بافضل أحاسب نفسي أزاى لو زعلت حد بدون قصد أو بقصد (ماحدش معصوم من الخطأ)

أشكرك أختي الكريمة على كلماتك الطيبة وتفاعلك مع الموضوع ويسعدني دوماً تواجدك العطر بمواضيعي ...

بارك الله فيك ولك وحقق لك ماتتمنيه ...
تحياتي وتقديري لك ولأسرتك الكريمة حفظكم الله من كل سوء ...
تقبل الله منا ومنك الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال ....
تقبلي تحياتي وتقديري الدائمين .
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> حوار جميل ... و رمضان كريم عليكم
> ربنا يتقبل الصيام و القيام 
> و دي فرصه في الشهر الكريم لنذكر بأن سيدنا خالد بن الوليد حينما حضرته الوفاة كان يمسك بالمصحف و يبكي قائلا شغلنا عنك الجهاد فتري ماذا سنقول نحن ؟
> إبراهيم و بوكي أسعدني المرور من هنا 
> ربنا يوفقكم.


اقيموا الفراح والليالي الملاح 
يراع  :f:  هنا
يادي الهنا يادي الهنا ...
أنت فين ياراجل وحشتنا ووحشتنا مشاركاتك ...
ربنا يعينك على أشغالك ويتقبل منا ومنك الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال ...
إلا قولي ياغالي ... ناوي تتجوز تاني ولا حرمت  :: .....
ربنا يخليك يامحمد ويبارك فيك وفي ذريتك ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب ...
دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الصديق العزيز الأستاذ / ابراهيم
> الكلمة أمانة والقلم سلاحها وأعلم تماماً أنك ممن يحملون هذا السلاح ويضعونه نصب أعينهم 
> فالقلم مغموس فى مداد ضمير الإنسان (نْ وَالْقَلَمِ وَمَا يَسْطُرُونَ*مَا أنتَ بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ بِمَجْنُونٍ) (القلم:1-2) 
> بأسنة الأقلام أنتشر الحق فسطع نور الإسلام بلاد الروم والفرس ومماليك اليمن والأحباش ، قبل أن تبلغها الجيوش، 
> وأنا أشكرك على ثقتك الجميلة وتصنيفى ضمن من تحب أن تحادثهم كما أننى أكون سعيد بمحادثتك حيث استفيد منها الكثير ز وبما أنى أعلم أنك عاشق للكلمة الحرة أذكرك بكلمات الأديب الكبير الراحل عبد الرحمن الشرقاوى فى مسرحيته الرائعة الحسين شهيداً 
> الكلمة نور ... وبعض الكلمات قبور
> مادين الله سوى كلمة
> ما شرف الرجل سوى كلمة
> ما شرف الله سوى كلمة
> ...


 أستاذي الفاضل سيد جعيتم  :f: 
عندما تأتي هذه الكلمات الجميلة من إنسان نعتبره مثل أعلى نحتذي به ونسير على نهجه فما أجملها وما أعظمها ...
وأى رد على كلماتك الغالية لن يوفيك حقك ...
يكفي أن تعرف أنك تخطط لنا الخطوات وتمهد لنا الطرق التي يجب أن نخطوها ونمشي فيها ...
دمت لنا أستاذا ً كريماً متواضعاً نتعلم منك كل يوم المزيد ...
بارك الله فيك وفي ذريتك الكريمة وحفظك من كل سوء ...
تقبل الله منا ومنك الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال ...

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أخي العزيز / دراجون
> 
> قرأتُ ردودك أكثر من مرة ..
> إستشعرتُ قوةَ روحك في القبول والرفض ..
> واختيارك لمن تريد ورفضك لمن لا تريد ..
> 
> - لم أندهش لأن الكتابةَ عبرَ تراكمها تؤكدُ روحَ كاتبها -
> 
> وعلى من يقترب من دراجون شادو أن يعرف أنه يقترب من إنسان صوتُه من قوة روحه
> ...


أخي العزيز حكيم عيون  :f: 
كلماتك دوماً ماتشجعني وتدفعني لبذل المزيد من المجهود حتى أستحق ولو بعض تلك الكلمات الجميلة في حقي وبشخصي المتواضع ...
بارك الله فيك وفي أسرتك الكريمة ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب ...
تقبل الله منا ومنك الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال ...
مازلت أنتظر الإجابة على سؤالي الذي ورد باللقاء أستاذي الفاضل ...
دمت بكل خير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> أهلاً و مرحباً بك dragon shadow معنا في رمضان بيجمعنا
> و كل عام و انت و الأسرة الكريمة بخير أعاده الله علينا جميعاً باليمن و البركات
> 
> ربما أختلف معك قليلاً في وجهة نظرك فيما يخص الإسقاطات، يعني في تقديري الخط المستقيم لا يوجد ما هو أفضل منه اي ان كان مع من اتعامل...و لكن يبقى الإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية  و لكن اسمح لي توضيح أكثر لهذه الجملة:


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
بارك الله فيك ولك وكل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة وجميع من تحبيهم بخير وحب وسلامة وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال ....

معك حق أختي الكريمة أن اقرب مسافة بين نقطتين هو الخط المستقيم ، ولكن أحيانا يعمد الآخر للف والدوارن والإستهبال والتعامي والتمثيل أنه لايفهم الحديث ، ويظل يلف ويدور بما قد يخدع أنقياء السريرة والسادة المرور على الطروح ، وهنا أجد أن الإسقاطات وأن ألعب لعبته قد تفيد في كشف الحقائق للجميع ، كما أننا هنا نكتب في ظل قانون قد يمنع الرد المباشر لما قد يكون به من خروج عن القوانين خاصة أن البعض يتحايل على القوانين بخبث شديد ، وأحياناً لاأجد بُد من إستعمال الحيلة والإسقاطات لكشف الأوراق وتوضيح الحقائق بضرب الأمثلة والإلتفاف حول الأمر كما يفعل المحاور أو نقول المخادع ، لأني لا أستعمل هذه الطريقة سوى مع المخادعين ، وبالنهاية يجب القول أنه ليس أفضل ولا أصدق من الوضوح،  لكن تباين أساليب المغرضين هذه الأيام جعلت المرء يستخدم أساليب اكثر ألتواءاً لكشف الأوراق حفاظاً على المرور ، كما أن مايعتبره أحدنا إسقاطات قد يعتبره آخرون وضوح شديد والأمر نسبي بالنهاية ولكل منا طريقته في تقليب الأمور ...
سعدت كثيراً بلقائك المبهج أختي الكريمة أدام الله عليك نعمة المحبة والأخوة ... 
تقبلي خالص الشكر والتقدير على إستضافتك الكريمة لي
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> وطبعا احنا لازم نشكر بوكي .. ميرسي ليكي يا قمر .. انتي اضفتي لمسه ساحره للمنتدى في رمضان ..


العفو على أيه ميس رورو منورانا ديماً  :f: 

الإضافات الساحرة تتواجد بتواجدكم الكريم

في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> العزيزة الفاضلة / بوكى بوكى
> ستظلين ابداً فراشة المنتدى التى تنتقل بين الزهور لتنتقى لنا أفضلها . بارك الله فيك
> 
> اشكر العزيزة بوكى    وأشكرك    وأعتذر عن التأخير ودمت بخير


اهلاً و مرحباً بك أستاذ سيد منورنا ربنا يبارك في حضرتك

يا نهار ابيض و الله حضرتك بتحرجني بكلامك الرقيق هذا  ::$:  

ربنا يخليك و ما انحرمش من ذوقك  :f: 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> حوار جميل ... و رمضان كريم عليكم
> ربنا يتقبل الصيام و القيام 
> و دي فرصه في الشهر الكريم لنذكر بأن سيدنا خالد بن الوليد حينما حضرته الوفاة كان يمسك بالمصحف و يبكي قائلا شغلنا عنك الجهاد فتري ماذا سنقول نحن ؟
> إبراهيم و بوكي أسعدني المرور من هنا 
> ربنا يوفقكم.


الله اكرم يراع منورنا 

يا رب يتقبل منا جميعاً و يكتبنا من عتقاء شهر رمضان

و انت اسعدتنا بمرورك و في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل استاذ ابراهيم

كل عام وأنت بخير
أعاد الله عليك الشهر الفضيل والاسرة بكل اليمن والبركات
تحيتى لهذا الحوار الشيق الممتع بكل كلماته
وتلك الأراء التى تعرفت من خلالها على شخصية مميزة
وان كانت لا تكفى هنا فقط ولكن موضوعاتك تكمل وتفى بالغرض أخى
والردود جاءت بها موضوعية أعجبتنى وتحليلك للأمر رائع
شكرا لهذا الألق والوقت الطيب الذى قضيناه برحابكم

أختى الغالية بوكى

كعادتك دائما متألقة وصريحة وتعشقى الوضوح
كما ارى بأكثر من موقف وموضوع
ودوما متالقا باى طرح جديد
ومعكِ بانتظار ضيفك الجديد

مع تحيتــــــى*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب إيراهيم
أجمل ما فيك أنك إنسان طبيعى غير مصطنع
واضح وضوح الشمس 
أعرف من مشاركاتك متى تسعد فتكون كنسيم الصباح العليل
ومتى تغضب فتكون كالإعصار الجارف
منذ مشاركاتك الأولى فى المنتدى بزغ نجمك وسطع ضوئك وأصبحت لك فى قلوب الأعضاء منزلة ومكانة قلما يصل إليها أحد بمثل هذه السرعة
يحق لك ذلك لما تمتلكه من جدعنة وشهامة ورجولية
ناهيك عن الثقافة والأخلاق الجمة 
ولأنك إجتماعى بطبعك فكانت النتيجة الطبيعية لكل ذلك أن تكتسب عددا هائلا من الأصدقاء
هل لديك فكرة عن مدى سعادتى حينما وجدت أننى واحد من الناس الذين إفتقدتهم؟
إستمتعت بحوارك الشيق والذى كان العادة مرآة لكثير من صفاتك الجميلة
و كان الدعاء الذى دعوت به جميلا ومؤثرا فى النفس أبلغ تأثير
كل سنة وإنت طيب يا راجل يا جدع
وإن شاء الله دائما نلتقى بالمحبة والخير
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2: 
 :f2:   :f2: 
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
> بارك الله فيك ولك وكل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة وجميع من تحبيهم بخير وحب وسلامة وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال ....
> 
> معك حق أختي الكريمة أن اقرب مسافة بين نقطتين هو الخط المستقيم ، ولكن أحيانا يعمد الآخر للف والدوارن والإستهبال والتعامي والتمثيل أنه لايفهم الحديث ، ويظل يلف ويدور بما قد يخدع أنقياء السريرة والسادة المرور على الطروح ، وهنا أجد أن الإسقاطات وأن ألعب لعبته قد تفيد في كشف الحقائق للجميع ، كما أننا هنا نكتب في ظل قانون قد يمنع الرد المباشر لما قد يكون به من خروج عن القوانين خاصة أن البعض يتحايل على القوانين بخبث شديد ، وأحياناً لاأجد بُد من إستعمال الحيلة والإسقاطات لكشف الأوراق وتوضيح الحقائق بضرب الأمثلة والإلتفاف حول الأمر كما يفعل المحاور أو نقول المخادع ، لأني لا أستعمل هذه الطريقة سوى مع المخادعين ، وبالنهاية يجب القول أنه ليس أفضل ولا أصدق من الوضوح،  لكن تباين أساليب المغرضين هذه الأيام جعلت المرء يستخدم أساليب اكثر ألتواءاً لكشف الأوراق حفاظاً على المرور ، كما أن مايعتبره أحدنا إسقاطات قد يعتبره آخرون وضوح شديد والأمر نسبي بالنهاية ولكل منا طريقته في تقليب الأمور ...
> سعدت كثيراً بلقائك المبهج أختي الكريمة أدام الله عليك نعمة المحبة والأخوة ... 
> تقبلي خالص الشكر والتقدير على إستضافتك الكريمة لي


و انت طيب و بخير دراجون و بصحة و سلام يا رب

تعرف دراجون مشاركتك هذه تأملتها كثيراً حقاً...
نعم مع كل أسف يتعمد البعض الإلتفاف و المراوغة في الحوار 
في بعض الاحيان أرى انه لا لشئ غير لمحاولة فاشلة لإظهار انهم يتحلون بمهارات مختلفة عن الآخرين
يقنعون انفسهم أنهم أذكى الناس .....على العكس تماماً فالإنسان الذكي هو من يكسب ود و حب الناس 
الإنسان الذكي هو من يعرف  ان لدى الناس ذاكرة قوية (كما أشرت في لقائك) و مهما طال الوقت لن ينسوا
فمن يبدأ بهذا الأسلوب ينتهي به و ينتهي من المكان أيضاً

ربما يكون مبررك منطقي من وجهة نظرك على أساس انك تستطيع الرد بهذا عليهم....
ربما لأنني أرفض هذا الأسلوب و أستطيع القول اني أرفض التحارو مع من يبدأون بهذا الأسلوب
لأني اعتقد ان من يبدأ بهذا لا يريد حوار ...بل يريد سفسطة ...جدل و لنرى من الذي سيصمد

هؤلاء حقيقي أرى تجاهلم أفضل من محاورتهم بأسلوبهم ...فهذا ما يستحقونه

أسعدني الحوار معك دراجون و كل عام و انت بخير و رمضان كريم عليك و على كل أسرتك

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *أختى الغالية بوكى
> 
> كعادتك دائما متألقة وصريحة وتعشقى الوضوح
> كما ارى بأكثر من موقف وموضوع
> ودوما متالقا باى طرح جديد
> ومعكِ بانتظار ضيفك الجديد
> 
> مع تحيتــــــى*


قيثارة منوراني يا قمراية ربنا يبارك لك 

و انت كعادتك تحرجيني بكلامك الرقيق  ::$: 

مش بعرف بجد ارد اقول ايه ...تسلمي بجد و ربنا يخليكي

و انا سعيدة جداً بمشاركتك معنا فالتألق يتواجد بتواجدك

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *أخى الفاضل استاذ ابراهيم*
> 
> *كل عام وأنت بخير*
> *أعاد الله عليك الشهر الفضيل والاسرة بكل اليمن والبركات*
> *تحيتى لهذا الحوار الشيق الممتع بكل كلماته*
> *وتلك الأراء التى تعرفت من خلالها على شخصية مميزة*
> *وان كانت لا تكفى هنا فقط ولكن موضوعاتك تكمل وتفى بالغرض أخى*
> *والردود جاءت بها موضوعية أعجبتنى وتحليلك للأمر رائع*
> *شكرا لهذا الألق والوقت الطيب الذى قضيناه برحابكم*




أختي الكريمة قيثارة  :f: 

عندما سُئلت من قبل عن أحلى أسماء المنتدى كان إختيار إسمك بالمقدمة ...
قيثـــارة 
بتواجدك الجميل ومشاركاتك الفعالة البناءة وسماحة نفسك ودماثة خُلقك ...
سعدت بتواجدك أيماً سعادة وأخجلت تواضعي بكلماتك الطيبة وثنائك على شخصي ...
لم تكن تكتمل حلاوة اللقاء بدون مرورك العطر أختي العزيزة ..
دمت كما أنت طيبة ومسامحة ونقية ...
وكل عام وأنت والأسرة الكريمة وكل من تحبين بخير وسلامة ...
تقبل الله منا ومنك الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال 
 :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أخى الحبيب إيراهيم
> أجمل ما فيك أنك إنسان طبيعى غير مصطنع
> واضح وضوح الشمس 
> أعرف من مشاركاتك متى تسعد فتكون كنسيم الصباح العليل
> ومتى تغضب فتكون كالإعصار الجارف
> منذ مشاركاتك الأولى فى المنتدى بزغ نجمك وسطع ضوئك وأصبحت لك فى قلوب الأعضاء منزلة ومكانة قلما يصل إليها أحد بمثل هذه السرعة
> يحق لك ذلك لما تمتلكه من جدعنة وشهامة ورجولية
> ناهيك عن الثقافة والأخلاق الجمة 
> ولأنك إجتماعى بطبعك فكانت النتيجة الطبيعية لكل ذلك أن تكتسب عددا هائلا من الأصدقاء
> ...


أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر  :f: 

تمنيت عودتك للمنتدى وعدت على الفور وحققت أمنيتي ...
كعهدي بك صديقاً صدوقاً صادق الوعد منصفاً ...
كلماتك الطيبة وإطرائك أخجلني للغاية وأخرس لساني عن إمكانية الرد على هذا الوصف الجميل لشخصي المتواضع ، أتمنى أن أستحق هذا الوصف وبمشيئة الله أسعى دوماً للحفاظ على تلك الثقة الغالية لأستحق تلك المكانة التي تحدثت عنها ...
توقفت الكلمات وأنت تعرف مابداخلي لشخصك العزز وأتمنى أن يصلك بكل توهجه ...
ربنا يخليك
بارك الله فيك وجزاك عني خيراً ...
تقبل الله مني ومنك الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال ...
تحياتي وتقديري الدائمين أخي الحبيب .

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

حقيقي استمتعت جل استمتاع بحوار الصديق العزيز الغالي دراجون شادو .. أكبر شكر وأعظم تحية للمتألقة دوماً بوكي على اختيارها الراقي.
حوار رائع أخي العزيز .. أتفق معك في كل ما قلته تقريباً .. أعجبني منطقك وسلاستك وانسياب الحديث من بين يديك.
بخصوص الأمر الذي اختلفتم حوله .. المباشرة أو الاسقاط .. أعجبني المنطق الذي استخدمه أستاذي العزيز وأتفق واياه فيه تماماً.
أضيف الى ذلك أنه أحياناً ما تكن المباشرة وقاحة ويكن الاسقاط أهون كثيراً .. أحياناً يكن الاسقاط كظم غيظ وأحياناً تنفيس وأحياناً الأمرين معاً .. تقريباً كلنا يستخدم الاسقاطات أو الرسائل الغير مباشرة اذا ما اضطر اليها
أنت نفسك يا ريهام (فقط ان سمحتي لي أختي العزيزة مناداتك باسمك تيسيراً على التواصل وتقصيراً للمسافات) استخدمتيها دون أن تلاحظي



> هناك مقولة تقول :" تستطيع أن تخدع بعض الناس بعض الوقت و لكنك لا تستطيع أن تخدع كل الناس كل الوقت"
> ماذا يقول Dragon Shadow لهؤاء الذين يعتقدون أنفسهم أذكي من غيرهم و يتوهمون أنهم يستطيعون خداع كل الناس كل الوقت؟ و بماذا تنصح كي لا ننخدع بهؤلاء؟


رسالة غير مباشرة واضحة وصريحة في عدم مباشرتها الى بعضهم .. لاشك أنك تقصدي أشخاصاً محددة .. لا أنتي ذكرتي أسمائهم ولا أنتي هاجمتيهم بما يعيبك .. فقط أوصلتي المعنى المراد بطريقة لبقة وبتوجيه دفة السؤال توجيه ذكي تحصلي منه على اجابة معينة أردتيها. والا فلا معنى للسؤال!
وذلك كله لا يستطع أحداً أن يعيبه عليك أبداً كي لا تتصوري أني أختلف معك فيه.
ليس الضيف وحده الذي يستخدمها كما اعترف ولست وحدك .. أنا نفسي استخدمت الاسقاطات وربما أستخدمها اذا ما اضطررت
كان ذلك الموضوع من أوائل مواضيعي بالمنتدى .. حدث سوء تفاهم مؤكد .. فهمني المحاور فهماً خاطئاً فهاجمني بضراوة حتى انه طردني من موضوعه وأنا والله لم أقصد أي معنى من المعاني السوداوية التي دارت بخلده يومها! .. كان لذلك أثراً سيئاً جداً على نفسي .. آلمني بشدة
فكان ذلك الموضوع كتبته باسم "هل صمت ما بعد الاهانة أبلغ حقاً من أي اهانة؟" .. اسقاط على الموقف ورسالة غير مباشرة الى صاحب الموقف

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread70679.html

وان كنت سأختلف معكم في أمر من المقتبس فاختلافي فقط سيكن في حتمية حسن الظن بالأخر والتماس الأعذار دوماً له .. هي صفة حميدة لا دميمة .. يقول المصطفى "التمس لأخيك سبعين عذراً"
حسن الظن بالعباد يريح نفس الظان ويساعد على تناسي الأخطاء لا عدها وحصرها وتسجيلها على المخطئ في دفتر لتأجيل محاسبته عليها ليوم حساب عسير! .. وأخيراً فالنسيان نعمة عظيمة مَن الخالق بها علينا نحن البشر.
بارك الله فيكم وشاكر لكم مرة أخرى ذلك اللقاء الراقي.
بوركتم .. أخوكم ابن رشد.

----------


## boukybouky

> حقيقي استمتعت جل استمتاع بحوار الصديق العزيز الغالي دراجون شادو .. أكبر شكر وأعظم تحية للمتألقة دوماً بوكي على اختيارها الراقي.
> 
> أنت نفسك يا ريهام (فقط ان سمحتي لي أختي العزيزة مناداتك باسمك تيسيراً على التواصل وتقصيراً للمسافات) استخدمتيها دون أن تلاحظي
> رسالة غير مباشرة واضحة وصريحة في عدم مباشرتها الى بعضهم .. لاشك أنك تقصدي أشخاصاً محددة .. لا أنتي ذكرتي أسمائهم ولا أنتي هاجمتيهم بما يعيبك .. فقط أوصلتي المعنى المراد بطريقة لبقة وبتوجيه دفة السؤال توجيه ذكي تحصلي منه على اجابة معينة أردتيها. والا فلا معنى للسؤال!
> وذلك كله لا يستطع أحداً أن يعيبه عليك أبداً كي لا تتصوري أني أختلف معك فيه.
> ليس الضيف وحده الذي يستخدمها كما اعترف ولست وحدك .. أنا نفسي استخدمت الاسقاطات وربما أستخدمها اذا ما اضطررت
> كان ذلك الموضوع من أوائل مواضيعي بالمنتدى .. حدث سوء تفاهم مؤكد .. فهمني المحاور فهماً خاطئاً فهاجمني بضراوة حتى انه طردني من موضوعه وأنا والله لم أقصد أي معنى من المعاني السوداوية التي دارت بخلده يومها! .. كان لذلك أثراً سيئاً جداً على نفسي .. آلمني بشدة
> فكان ذلك الموضوع كتبته باسم "هل صمت ما بعد الاهانة أبلغ حقاً من أي اهانة؟" .. اسقاط على الموقف ورسالة غير مباشرة الى صاحب الموقف
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
اهلاً بك ابن رشد منور اللقاء
ربنا يخليك تسلم و متشكرة اوي 

كيف تيقنت انني بلا شك أقصد أحد بعينه!!! بل و أنني أريد إجابة معينة!!
يا ابن رشد انت ختمت كلامك بأنه علينا حسن الظن ....حسن الظن

المقولة التي في السؤال هي مقولة عامة ليست من إختراعي  ::  
و في حياتنا سواء في المنتدى أو خارجه نقابل من يعتقد انه أذكى الناس 
هل كل مرة نتكلم عن ذلك يكون بالضرورة اننا نقصد أحد بعينه؟؟!! أكيد لأ طبعاً

بالتالي لما اسأل سؤال عادي جداً و مباشر جداً و احدهم يعتبره سؤال غير مباشر موجه له خصيصاً
في هذه الحالة يكون هو اللي على راسه بطحة مش انا اللي بعمل إسقاط في حواري...

كل الشكر لك لمرووك الكريم و مشاركتك
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> حقيقي استمتعت جل استمتاع بحوار الصديق العزيز الغالي دراجون شادو .. أكبر شكر وأعظم تحية للمتألقة دوماً بوكي على اختيارها الراقي.
> حوار رائع أخي العزيز .. أتفق معك في كل ما قلته تقريباً .. أعجبني منطقك وسلاستك وانسياب الحديث من بين يديك.
> بخصوص الأمر الذي اختلفتم حوله .. المباشرة أو الاسقاط .. أعجبني المنطق الذي استخدمه أستاذي العزيز وأتفق واياه فيه تماماً.
> أضيف الى ذلك أنه أحياناً ما تكن المباشرة وقاحة ويكن الاسقاط أهون كثيراً .. أحياناً يكن الاسقاط كظم غيظ وأحياناً تنفيس وأحياناً الأمرين معاً .. تقريباً كلنا يستخدم الاسقاطات أو الرسائل الغير مباشرة اذا ما اضطر اليها
> أنت نفسك يا ريهام (فقط ان سمحتي لي أختي العزيزة مناداتك باسمك تيسيراً على التواصل وتقصيراً للمسافات) استخدمتيها دون أن تلاحظي
> 
> رسالة غير مباشرة واضحة وصريحة في عدم مباشرتها الى بعضهم .. لاشك أنك تقصدي أشخاصاً محددة .. لا أنتي ذكرتي أسمائهم ولا أنتي هاجمتيهم بما يعيبك .. فقط أوصلتي المعنى المراد بطريقة لبقة وبتوجيه دفة السؤال توجيه ذكي تحصلي منه على اجابة معينة أردتيها. والا فلا معنى للسؤال!
> وذلك كله لا يستطع أحداً أن يعيبه عليك أبداً كي لا تتصوري أني أختلف معك فيه.
> ليس الضيف وحده الذي يستخدمها كما اعترف ولست وحدك .. أنا نفسي استخدمت الاسقاطات وربما أستخدمها اذا ما اضطررت
> ...





أخي الحبيب إبن رشد المصري  :f: 

بداية أشكر تواجدك الكريم ومرورك العطر ثم ثنائك على شخصي المتواضع وتلك الكلمات الطيبة التي أسعدتني كثيراً ...
طريقتك بالحديث أعجبتني للغاية ، وتحليلك للأمور صادق ومنطقي خاصة فيما يخص الإسقاطات فقد شعرت مثلك بإسقاط متعدد غير مقصود من الأخت العزيزة بوكي بموضوعها وهى لم تلحظه لأنها لم تتعمده وتسترسل بالحديث بتلقائية ، لكن لو حسبنا الأمر بموضوعية سنجده بالفعل إسقاط متعدد ...
أما مسألة إعمال حسن الظن فهو من أفضل الأمور خاصة عندما نتعامل مع من نعرفهم ولنا معهم مواقف سابقة ، ولكن سوء الظن أيضاً يكون أحياناً فطنة خاصة ونحن بمكان مفتوح ولانحدد زائرينا ولانستطيع أن نرفض أن يدخل علينا أياً كان سواء إنسان جيد أو إنسان دخل لأهداف محددة ...
سعدت كثيراً بتواجدك الجميل وأغبطك على ذكائك وحسن تقديرك وأنصحك أن تقلل حساسيتك قليلاً فأنت وبحق شخص رائع ...
دمت بكل خير

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
> اهلاً بك ابن رشد منور اللقاء
> ربنا يخليك تسلم و متشكرة اوي 
> 
> كيف تيقنت انني بلا شك أقصد أحد بعينه!!! بل و أنني أريد إجابة معينة!!
> يا ابن رشد انت ختمت كلامك بأنه علينا حسن الظن ....حسن الظن
> 
> المقولة التي في السؤال هي مقولة عامة ليست من إختراعي  
> و في حياتنا سواء في المنتدى أو خارجه نقابل من يعتقد انه أذكى الناس 
> ...


عزيزتي بوكي،
لم أسيئ بك ظناً لا سامح الله ولم أعتقد أن الاختلاف معك في مسألة المباشرة والاسقاط واعتبار سؤالك الأخير من باب سوء الظن بك.
فأنا بالاساس لا أعتبر سؤالك اثماً أو مغلوطاً لتؤاخذيني على رأيي من بعده على كونه سوء ظن.
ما قصدته أن السؤال طالما لم يذكر اسماً فهو من باب الغير المباشر ومن باب الاسقاط على الغائب في اللغة .. وقد فندت في ردي السابق أسباب أو مواقف أظنها تستحق الاسقاط واستخدام الغير مباشر.
أنت أعبتي الاسقاط واستخدام الغير مباشر وأنت نفسك لم تلحظي أنك استخدمتيه مع الضيف نفسه دون أن تلحظي.
على كل حال .. الاختلاف لا يفسد للود القضية .. المهم أن أكن نجحت في ايصال وجهة نظري لك.
بس بلاش الله يخليكي جملة "اللي على راسه بطحة" دي .. شعبية قوي ^_^
دمتي بود،،،

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> أخي الحبيب إبن رشد المصري 
> 
> بداية أشكر تواجدك الكريم ومرورك العطر ثم ثنائك على شخصي المتواضع وتلك الكلمات الطيبة التي أسعدتني كثيراً ...
> طريقتك بالحديث أعجبتني للغاية ، وتحليلك للأمور صادق ومنطقي خاصة فيما يخص الإسقاطات فقد شعرت مثلك بإسقاط متعدد غير مقصود من الأخت العزيزة بوكي بموضوعها وهى لم تلحظه لأنها لم تتعمده وتسترسل بالحديث بتلقائية ، لكن لو حسبنا الأمر بموضوعية سنجده بالفعل إسقاط متعدد ...
> أما مسألة إعمال حسن الظن فهو من أفضل الأمور خاصة عندما نتعامل مع من نعرفهم ولنا معهم مواقف سابقة ، ولكن سوء الظن أيضاً يكون أحياناً فطنة خاصة ونحن بمكان مفتوح ولانحدد زائرينا ولانستطيع أن نرفض أن يدخل علينا أياً كان سواء إنسان جيد أو إنسان دخل لأهداف محددة ...
> سعدت كثيراً بتواجدك الجميل وأغبطك على ذكائك وحسن تقديرك وأنصحك أن تقلل حساسيتك قليلاً فأنت وبحق شخص رائع ...
> دمت بكل خير
> [/CENTER]


*بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب وأنا الأسعد بردك الرائع هذا.
ذكرتني لتوك بجملة قالها لي شاعرنا وأستاذنا الحبيب أيمن رشدي
قال لي مرة في محادثة خاصة .. أنت تملك روح فنان .. ومشكلة روح الفنان هذه في حساسيته المفرطة تجاه أمور عدة .. الفنان يغلب مقدرات المشاعر على العقل في الكثير من أموره الحياتية .. ثم انه نصحني بما نصحتني اياه لتوك.
غريبة أليس كذلك؟ 
قلة هم من أشعر أنهم الأقدر على قرائتي أنت منهم أخي الحبيب.
أكمل آيات ودي ومحبتي واحترامي
*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب وأنا الأسعد بردك الرائع هذا.*
> 
> *ذكرتني لتوك بجملة قالها لي شاعرنا وأستاذنا الحبيب أيمن رشدي*
> *قال لي مرة في محادثة خاصة .. أنت تملك روح فنان .. ومشكلة روح الفنان هذه في حساسيته المفرطة تجاه أمور عدة .. الفنان يغلب مقدرات المشاعر على العقل في الكثير من أموره الحياتية .. ثم انه نصحني بما نصحتني اياه لتوك.*
> *غريبة أليس كذلك؟* 
> *قلة هم من أشعر أنهم الأقدر على قرائتي أنت منهم أخي الحبيب.*
> *أكمل آيات ودي ومحبتي واحترامي*
> 
> **




أتذكر أثناء إستضافتك إلى كرسي التعارف أنني سالتك سؤال وأكدت عليه وهو ، كم عمرك ؟ وتعجبت أن يكون ماكتبته بمعلوماتك حقيقي ...
وهذا لسعة إطلاعك وغزارة ثقافتك وتعددها ...
أما مشاعر ودك القلقة وعاطفتك الجياشة فلن تجد معها حلاً إلا بتقدم العمر وبالمزيد من التجارب ..
أنت تسبق عمرك الحقيقي وهذا يساهم في حساسيتك المفرطة تجاه الأمور ...
لك مني أسمى معاني الدنيا الحلوة مع كل إحترامي وتقديري لشخصك العزيز
دمت بود 
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> عزيزتي بوكي،
> لم أسيئ بك ظناً لا سامح الله ولم أعتقد أن الاختلاف معك في مسألة المباشرة والاسقاط واعتبار سؤالك الأخير من باب سوء الظن بك.
> فأنا بالاساس لا أعتبر سؤالك اثماً أو مغلوطاً لتؤاخذيني على رأيي من بعده على كونه سوء ظن.
> ما قصدته أن السؤال طالما لم يذكر اسماً فهو من باب الغير المباشر ومن باب الاسقاط على الغائب في اللغة .. وقد فندت في ردي السابق أسباب أو مواقف أظنها تستحق الاسقاط واستخدام الغير مباشر.
> أنت أعبتي الاسقاط واستخدام الغير مباشر وأنت نفسك لم تلحظي أنك استخدمتيه مع الضيف نفسه دون أن تلحظي.
> على كل حال .. الاختلاف لا يفسد للود القضية .. المهم أن أكن نجحت في ايصال وجهة نظري لك.
> بس بلاش الله يخليكي جملة "اللي على راسه بطحة" دي .. شعبية قوي ^_^
> دمتي بود،،،


فعلاً وجهة نظرك وصلت بصرف النظر عن إتفاقي او إختلافي معاها ...و في الآخر لكل منا قناعته 

بس إيه حكاية شعبية ديه ..ضحكتني بجد  :Biggrin: 

هو فيه أجمل من الحاجات الشعبية .... ::  و بعدين هو فيه امثال شعبية و أمثال كلاس...

تعالى انت بس تابعنا في مسابقتي و انت تعرف الأمثال الشعبية ..هنديك كورس ببلاش  :: 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## KANE2008

كعادتى السيئه دوما اكون اخر المتواجدين  :: 
بوكى يارب مجمعه الحبايب دايما  :: 
والنهارده مش اى حد دا الحبيب الغالى وبلدياتى استاذ ابراهيم  :f: 
بالفعل من احب الشخصيات ليا هنا فى المنتدى على المستوى الشخصى وعلى مستوى المنتدى
ويارب يديم هذه المحبه وان يظلنا الله يوم القيامه بظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله
وارائه ومواضيعه ما شاء الله واضحه وجريئه وحاسمه وتنم عن نضج ووعى وخبره وثقافه عاليه جدا
والكلام دا مش كلامى بس ما يختلفش عليه اتنين حقيقى 
ودا اكيد مش من فراغ من احتكاك وتعامل وقراءه وتبحر فى العديد من فروع المعرفه والحياه 
 وزيه زى اى شرقاوى يقول الحق ولو على رقابته  :: 
واذكر تصديه للعديد من ذوى النفوس المريضه واصحاب الاجندات المعده مسبقا واصحاب الافكار المنحرفه والهدامه بالحجه والدليل والمنطق وباسلوب رائع لا يخلو من السخريه او الطرفه احيانا  :: 
اخى الكبير العزيز استاذ ابراهيم انى احبك فى الله  :f:  
 وحقيقى باشكر المهندسه ريهام على مجهودها الواضح فى استضافه العديد من الشخصيات الرائعه والفعاله فى منتدانا ومنهم انت اخى العزيز
وفقنا الله واياك لما يحب ويرضى وكل عام وانت واسرتك جميعا بخير  :f2:

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> كعادتى السيئه دوما اكون اخر المتواجدين 
> بوكى يارب مجمعه الحبايب دايما 
> والنهارده مش اى حد دا الحبيب الغالى وبلدياتى استاذ ابراهيم 
> بالفعل من احب الشخصيات ليا هنا فى المنتدى على المستوى الشخصى وعلى مستوى المنتدى
> ويارب يديم هذه المحبه وان يظلنا الله يوم القيامه بظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله
> وارائه ومواضيعه ما شاء الله واضحه وجريئه وحاسمه وتنم عن نضج ووعى وخبره وثقافه عاليه جدا
> والكلام دا مش كلامى بس ما يختلفش عليه اتنين حقيقى 
> ودا اكيد مش من فراغ من احتكاك وتعامل وقراءه وتبحر فى العديد من فروع المعرفه والحياه 
> وزيه زى اى شرقاوى يقول الحق ولو على رقابته 
> ...


أخي الحبيب  ::h::  محمد  ::h::  
ماكل هذا أخي الحبيب ، أشعرتني بفخر كبير حينما مررت على حلو كلماتك ...
صداقتك تعني لي الكثير أخي الحبيب وأنت من المكاسب الكبيرة التي حصلت عليها بتواجدي هنا بينكم ..
كلماتك الجميلة ترن بمسامعي وتربكني عن كيفية الرد وكيف يكون ، وبماذا يمكن أن ارد على جميل كلماتك ، ربما يكون الصمت أحيانا من أبلغ الردود صديقي الحبيب ..
فما عندي أنت أدرى به ، أدام الله علينا نعمة الحب في الله ، وبارك لنا في بهذه الصداقة الجميلة  ::h:: ...
أحبك في الله اخي الحبيب  :f: 
دمت بكل خير
تحياتي وتقديري الدائمين لشخصك النبيل

----------


## jasmine rose

*أستاذ إبراهيم*  
*سعدت جداً بهذه المساحة التي أتاحتها لك الأخت الكريمة بوكي لنجد بها فرصة جميلة جداً للتعرف إلى تفاصيل و ذكريات بسيطة عن شخصك الكريم المتواضع حقاً* 
*بسعد جداً بمواضيعك و مشاركاتك.. و بستفيد منهم و بستمتع و أنا بقرألك لأن فعلاً أسلوب حضرتك ممتع أيً كان إللي بتكتبه* 
*ميكس عامي على فصحى كالعادة* 
*تحياتي لك والدي العزيز.. أسعدك الله دنيا و آخرة,, و جزاكَ الجنة ,,*
*=======*
*شكراً لكِ أختي الكريمة بوكي  ..*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> *أستاذ إبراهيم* 
> 
> 
> *سعدت جداً بهذه المساحة التي أتاحتها لك الأخت الكريمة بوكي لنجد بها فرصة جميلة جداً للتعرف إلى تفاصيل و ذكريات بسيطة عن شخصك الكريم المتواضع حقاً* 
> *بسعد جداً بمواضيعك و مشاركاتك.. و بستفيد منهم و بستمتع و أنا بقرألك لأن فعلاً أسلوب حضرتك ممتع أيً كان إللي بتكتبه* 
> *ميكس عامي على فصحى كالعادة* 
> *تحياتي لك والدي العزيز.. أسعدك الله دنيا و آخرة,, و جزاكَ الجنة ,,*
> *=======*
> 
> *شكراً لكِ أختي الكريمة بوكي  ..*




أبنتي الحبيبة ياسمين  :f: 
كُنت الأكثر سعادة بتواجدك العطر ، ولم تكن تكتمل سعادتي دون مرورك الكريم ...
كلماتك عني وعن أسلوبي أسعدتني كثيراً وأثلجت صري ، حيث أنك من هؤلاء الذين أعتز برأيهم وأعرف أنك صريحة وواضحة ورأيك دائماً يعبر بصدق عن ماتشعري به ...

الشكر موصول للاخت العزيزة بوكي  :f:  على جمعنا هذا التجمع الجميل ربنا يبارك لها ويسعدها ويحققلها كل إللي تتمناه ...

بالنسبة للتواضع بشخصي هو حقيقي أبنتي الكريمة فالكبر لله وحده وهو أول ذنب عصى به إبليس اللعين الخالق عز وجل وقبل ذلك لم يكن ذنب قد إرتكبه أى مخلوق ...
والحمدلله التواضع قد يكون أغزر ماعندي من الصفات وأحرص على ذلك ، ولايشعر بهذا التواضع لدي سوى أنقياء القلب والسريرة ، الصادقين مع أنفسهم ، لأنني ببعض المواقف أكون العكس تماماً وعن قصد ، لأن هناك بعض الناس أجد أن التكبر عليهم صدقة ..
أسعدتيني كثيراً أبتني العزيزة ... 
ربنا يسعدك ويبارك فيك ويوفقك في حياتك ويحققلك كل إللي بتتمنيه ...
ظلي كما أنت فأنت رائعة ...
دمت بكل خير
تحياتي وتقديري الدائمين لشخصك الكريم

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كل سنة والجميع طيبين وبخير بمناسبة العيد والعيد اللي جاي على الابواب 

اخي العزيز ابراهيم 
سعدت جدا باللقاء وافتكرت معاك ايام الحوارات والنقاشات واشتقت لها جدا 
ربنا يقرب البعيد




> *osha *
> ناقدة شرسة خفيفة الدم ، أسألها العودة وأقول لها قدمت للمنتدى الكثير ولم يقصر معك المنتدى في أى أمر وأخذت مكاناً مميزاً فيه فلما الرحيل .


وايه اللي جاب سيرة الشراسة في النقد دا انا حتى بقالي قرن ونص كافية خيري شري وبالعة لساني 
يعني الاعضاء يقولوا عليا مصاصة دماء مثلا 

عامة انت مابعدتش كتير وربنا يقرب البعيد وارجع تاني ولو بنصف عودة احسن من مافيش
سلامي لك وللاسرة وكل سنة وانت طيب (العيد الصغير - العيد الكبير - رأس السنة الهجرية - رأس السنة الميلادية )
كده انا مأمنة نفسي أربع مناسبات قادمة

----------

